# help with chi who wont pee.....



## nufostermom (Feb 27, 2012)

Fostering chi who is both frightened & stubborn. She holds her pee all day, then does one big pee late at night. Pees nicely on pee pads but will not pee outside or even eat in my presence. crouches down and shivers when I bring her outside on a leash and it so cal and 70 degrees. Ive had her 3 weeks. Only praised her, and shes warming up some. But have never had such strange behavior (never had chi either but other small dogs) Think she should be peeing at least 3-4xpr day and worry that holding her pee all day cant be good 4 her. I am retired so around a lot. Hide in back room hoping shell do her thing on pads in kitchen, or pretend Im leaving the house and circle around to the back room which is crazy but sometimes works!! She is totally non aggressive, loves other dogs, and is a diffferent happy girl at the shelter playyard. Sad that she likes the shelter better than my warm loving home. Any suggestions to help her gain confidence?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP 3 weeks is not long enough,she will take a lot of TLC,maybe she's frightned to go outside something is scary,i'm sure she would rather be with you than in the shelter,it has taken some people months to get their chis settled ,i hope they come on with ideas


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you absolutely positive shes not peeing somewhere in secret/ having accidents during the day that you arent finding? Could there be a medical issue? 
My Reese doesnt drink enough water on his own, so I add a fair amount of water to both his meals in the am/pm, he gets a whole days worth of water divided up into the two meals. I know he has to pee like a racehorse about 45 minutes after he eats as well as throughout the day. Maybe try adding some extra water at meal times and see whether the extra hydration makes it impossible for her to go so long without peeing? Mine pee at least 15 times a day, she must be either dehydrated or very uncomfortable if she is able to go for such a long time!
Im sure since you work in rescue you know it can take ages for fearful dogs to come around. If shes that fearful she probably does seem less content at your house b/c she is frightened still of being anywhere other than the shelter because thats what she was used to, even though your home is a much happier place to be! Just give her more time to come around.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome to CP.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey was like that for the first month i had her. She wouldn't pee outside (wouldn't even go out the door). She would hold her full bladder all day long and would only go when I wasn't watching. 

She still has those days...and she still won't go when I'm watching or even go to the pad on her own. I have to lock her up in the kitchen corner until she pees on the pad or else she will gladly go on my rug. 

She still won't eat in front of me, either usually. She's a stubborn little lady!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you take her to the same spot where you ahve already pre-populated the area with her own pee? Even if you take a used pee pad or something. You can also try the "go here" scent that's sold. That can work, but I have had very good success with putting their own pee, etc. where I want them to go outside.

You could also try putting a pen outside for her--that may make her feel safer.

She may be more used to the shelter, but she WILL be happier with you in your loving home--guaranteed. Give her time and praise.


----------



## nufostermom (Feb 27, 2012)

thank you all who replied. Good to know there are others like loni.....unlike any dog Ive experienced but Im not familiar with chi's. If I'm not with her and she hasn't "gone" I leave her closed up in the kitchen with her pee pads. Otherwise she will sneak off to my bedroom to pee if I turn my back for too long. (not very endearing) It just leaves her with a lot of alone kitchen time/and me w/o a kitchen more than I would like( And yes shes most likely to go right after eating, but not if Im even in the next room out of sight watching TV. Often although Im away for hours she will wait till late at night to go....Wish I understood what they are thinking!!! and how I could make it more OK for her...Hopefully better when she trusts me a little more. Re: water, she is well hydrated and drinks a normal amount ea. day. Shes just holding a LONG TIME which doesn't seem very healthy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Zarita did this (not pee) after her knee surgery. Once in 24 hours she would go. I had to bring her to the pads which I did 4-5x a day, but only once in 24 hrs did she actually go. Went on for 10 days, until vet took her cast/bandage off her leg. I served her water and food in her bed during that time too. She is fine now-5.6 weeks later. This pup will start going more often when she feels safer. Also the other dogs will help her too. Sue


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

My chi, when I got him 2 weeks ago was only trained to use pee pads, well I have kids so that wouldn't work. I took the pee pad outside and would put it down and when he got used to going on it out there I would slowly fold it smaller and smaller until he went outside. Now he runs to my door to let me know he has to go


----------

